# Hard drive showing life as 27 days!



## warrior047 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,
In Hard disk Sentinel, its showing below message in RED.

*The drive found 82 bad sectors during its self test.
There are 82 weak sectors found on the disk surface. They may be remapped any time in the later use of the disk.
850 errors occured during data transfer. This may indicate problem of the device or with data/power cables. It is recommended to examine and replace the cables if possible. 
At this point, warranty replacement of the disk is not yet possible, only if the health drops further.
It is recommended to examine the log of the disk regularly.*

Even HD Tune pro showed the same 82 bad ones in Health Tab.
Running the Error scan now.

Any advice on this? Is my hard drive dying?
Its been 2.3 yrs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

If you have formatted the HDD and regularly defragmented then such problems will not arise. If you find your HDD faulty then RMA it as it is within the warranty.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 1, 2014)

Not sure, if its in warranty as such...HD Tune Pro error scan showing almost 10 damaged blocks i.e., 0.4% of my 1 TB hard drive...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

download crystaldiskinfo free portable zip version(no need to install) & post screenshot of values.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 1, 2014)

Above is the screen shot


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Did you update the firmware (it will increase the performance) and if not RMA it. What is the brand of the HDD?
WD Blue -2 years
WD Black -3 years


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

hard disk indeed has issues.start taking backup of your important data & keep an eye on these yellow coloured raw values in crystaldiskinfo.if they keep increasing then your hdd is dying but if they remain same for at least a week then you can keep using the hdd but with assumption of not much reliability so regularly take backup of important data.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

Backup the drive ASAP. RMA it if it has warranty left.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thing is, am not sure of the brand, whether a seagate or samsung 
Haven't updated any firmware as such...as far as I remember
Can I do it now? What needs to be said to them for RMA?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

crystaldiskinfo show manufacturer initial codes.based on your firmware(jc4b) it is most likely a seagate(model shown as STxxxxx 1TB) & you can check warranty status by entering model no. & serial no. here:
Warranty Validation


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

Download this: *www.dposoft.net
Direct link: *www.dposoft.net/products/hddreg/83624092/hr.exe

and try to regenerate the bad sectors while booting. It really fixes the sectors, and you will see the difference in days.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> hard disk indeed has issues.start taking backup of your important data & keep an eye on these yellow coloured raw values in crystaldiskinfo.if they keep increasing then your hdd is dying but if they remain same for at least a week then you can keep using the hdd but with assumption of not much reliability so regularly take backup of important data.



i think he will be fine if he tries to take backup up of data and do a clean swipe then to get rid of those bad sectors.....(i know its hardware)


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all,
Thanks for the inputs. Update in HD Sentinel as below:
Its the same as I posted in the main thread. But the errors increased with sectors decreased?
However, the life time still showing 27 days with no change!

*The drive found 80 bad sectors during its self test.
There are 80 weak sectors found on the disk surface. They may be remapped any time in the later use of the disk.
953 errors occured during data transfer. This may indicate problem of the device or with data/power cables. It is recommended to examine and replace the cables if possible. 
At this point, warranty replacement of the disk is not yet possible, only if the health drops further.
It is recommended to examine the log of the disk regularly. All new problems found will be logged there.*



whitestar_999 said:


> crystaldiskinfo show manufacturer initial codes.based on your firmware(jc4b) it is most likely a seagate(model shown as STxxxxx 1TB) & you can check warranty status by entering model no. & serial no. here:
> Warranty Validation



Thank you...It is indeed a seagate!
Seems to be in warranty...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2014)

maybe the errors increased because drive was trying to remap some bad sectors.it is kind of like trial & error method where hard disk tries to remap a sector & if it encounters an error then it tries in another location resulting in increased no. of errors.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,
Can I try formatting the whole hard drive once? Do a complete re-partition?
Backing up the data currently...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2014)

yes but do the long/typical format & not quick format.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes but do the long/typical format & not quick format.



*The drive found 79 bad sectors during its self test.
There are 79 weak sectors found on the disk surface. They may be remapped any time in the later use of the disk.
1911 errors occured during data transfer. This may indicate problem of the device or with data/power cables.


*

Please see the latest message in HD Sentinel.
If I format, hope it will allow me to re-install right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

warrior047 said:


> *The drive found 79 bad sectors during its self test.
> There are 79 weak sectors found on the disk surface. They may be remapped any time in the later use of the disk.
> 1911 errors occured during data transfer. This may indicate problem of the device or with data/power cables.
> 
> ...



When not performing quick format, the OS will try to create partitions will all good sectors. If it encounters a damaged sector, it will map it to some other good sector. If, however, a sector which was good goes bad while working/installing, you will encounter data loss. As you have mentioned that the HDD is in warranty, you should get it RMAd ASAP. Backup all important data from the disk as there is no liability on data in RMA.


----------



## warrior047 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all,
I tried to regenerate sectors using HDDGen and it seemed to work until I tried to write to DVD.
Though irrelevant, somehow, my hard drive now doesn't boot.

Tried to check BIOS - hard drive visible in Boot priority screen
Tried to boot from hard drive - Either screen goes blank or it picks up other error saying media not detected showing boot menu, check cables etc
No display or it says  above
Now again restarted, in BIOS, now hard drive NOT visible

Please suggest if my drive is dead?


----------

